# Heavy Breathing



## Vzhiking (Jun 16, 2015)

I have a 2 years 4 months male who always do heavy breathing after a 30 minutes walk. The weather is not too hot (85) and we only walking. This only happens in the summer because in the winter (65 and below) he never does that. I was reading mites can do that . I already took him for testing with 2 different vets and he tested negative but I don't think they didnt right because both just give me Benadryl. Also, anytime I touch him I get a rush but it is only me because anyone else won't. Now I let him jump in the lake and he gets better after that. 

I'm wondering if anyone had this experience before. Thanks! 

Thanks!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I might be underestimating what you mean by heavy breathing, but based on your saying that it only happens in the summer with higher temps and that he gets better after cooling off in the lake, it sounds like the heat is the culprit. If his tongue swells and hangs low out of his mouth, he pants heavily, and his eyes turn red, then he's overheating. Dogs aren't as efficient as cooling off as we are, so I'd bring a bottle of water for him to drink from during the walk or to pour on him periodically to cool off. If your climate isn't too humid, you could try one of those evaporative cooling jackets for dogs.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Do look up signs of heatstroke in dogs. Rapid breathing/heavy panting is among them.

Heatstroke is no joke in dogs, and can rapidly kill them. Be careful.

Bill


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A thirty minute walk on pavement that soaks up the heat could be the problem. We wear shoes, and are higher off the paved areas than our dogs.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

85 degrees F is VERY HOT! 30 minutes is a long time for a walk in such heat, his panting is an indication that it might be too much!

This isn't mites, don't use the Benadryl, that will further the dehydration and make things worse. Use common sense and listen to your dog and limit exercise in the 85 degree heat.

Make sure he has access to cold water all day, too.


----------

